# Water weight on Var ???



## Sumner23 (Apr 22, 2018)

Started Anavar a couple weeks ago to go along with my test and Primo that I have been running for a while ... However I put on 5 lbs of water ????? My diet never changes amd I stay lean year round !!!!


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Apr 22, 2018)

It happens man!! Reheat and gtg...
Where are in Michigan?!? Detroit myself...

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumner23 (Apr 23, 2018)

Rochester hills


----------



## T Woods (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like dbol


----------



## Sumner23 (Apr 23, 2018)

Ya I know , but it is Pharmacom and I have tried and trusted them for years ????? Oh well fuck it whinny it is I guess for summer shred


----------



## BadGas (Apr 23, 2018)

What kind and how much test you running...?? I gain about 8lbs from Test alone when i run 400-500/week or more.. esp Sustanon.. Test prop.. or Test Base 
And Pharmacom does not sell dbol as VAR... definitely not the case. They're legit.




T Woods said:


> Sounds like dbol





Sumner23 said:


> Ya I know , but it is Pharmacom and I have tried and trusted them for years ????? Oh well fuck it whinny it is I guess for summer shred


----------



## BadGas (Apr 23, 2018)

I responded to your other thread a little deeper.. regarding same topic from here:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/221293-Pharmacom-Var?p=3434678#post3434678


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Apr 23, 2018)

BadGas said:


> What kind and how much test you running...?? I gain about 8lbs from Test alone when i run 400-500/week or more.. esp Sustanon.. Test prop.. or Test Base
> And Pharmacom does not sell dbol as VAR... definitely not the case. They're legit.


You're flying h-as logo and you know for sure pharmacom doesn't sell anavar as dbol how?!?!? You don't know that for sure. They're not pharma. Period. The USDA isn't consistently testing their gear so really your remarks mean nothing. 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Apr 24, 2018)

Do you know what you're talking about ... BC I do. 

Yes.. I support H-AS .. and Pharmacom.. I don't get your point about me having a H-AS banner while responding to Pharmacom questions.. oH.. wait.. you're telling me indirectly that I can't support 2 labs??? 

These must be the new rules paranoid rookies are coming up because they think everyone is out to rip them off.. Maybe relax and stick around man. 

We have 2 different sponsors here that sell Pharmacom products.. you can verify their authenticity on the Pharmacom site... Or verify the codes on the products from both places.. on the Pharmacom site.. but you being the expert, probably know that already. 

I won't argue with you about Pharmacom not being actual Pharmaceutical company.. no one will or should.. but they are as close as you can get.. Go watch their production videos.. or look at the 1000s of mast spec tests out there.. Or go to https://anaboliclab.com/ and look them up or any other ugl you wish to... 

Hopefully I've made it easier for you to do your research.. bc believe me.. I have done mine brother. Feel free to hit me up if you need help. 



paulweber55 said:


> You're flying h-as logo and you know for sure pharmacom doesn't sell anavar as dbol how?!?!? You don't know that for sure. They're not pharma. Period. The USDA isn't consistently testing their gear so really your remarks mean nothing.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Apr 24, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Do you know what you're talking about ... BC I do.
> 
> Yes.. I support H-AS .. and Pharmacom.. I don't get your point about me having a H-AS banner while responding to Pharmacom questions.. oH.. wait.. you're telling me indirectly that I can't support 2 labs???
> 
> ...


Where are you getting this you can't support two labs shit? I have gear from several sponsors or IronMag and M&S...
I was going to be nice, but since you want to talk shit you're a fucking idiot for having H-AS on your banner... Talk about newb ot nerd... Fucking retard!!!

Oh I have done much more research than you. I don't trust everything I read. My handle is CompoundLifts31 on the other boards and I know more than what is thrown into a mass spec done by pharmacom themselves (pointless in my opinion) AnabolicLab is also a joke imo...

Maybe you should do a little more research of your own and not assume everyone is a a rookie. I remember when you came to the boards!!!

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronin75 (Apr 24, 2018)

paulweber55 said:


> Where are you getting this you can't support two labs shit? I have gear from several sponsors or IronMag and M&S...
> I was going to be nice, but since you want to talk shit you're a fucking idiot for having H-AS on your banner... Talk about newb ot nerd... Fucking retard!!!
> 
> Oh I have done much more research than you. I don't trust everything I read. My handle is CompoundLifts31 on the other boards and I know more than what is thrown into a mass spec done by pharmacom themselves (pointless in my opinion) AnabolicLab is also a joke imo...
> ...




I agree with you. I also do not believe everything that suppliers show how they do test etc. In my opinion is to do HPLC in some familiar lab then you will be sure what is going on.
I do not believe in an internet lab as well because if you pay well, they will write everything what you want on the certificate.
There is always a drama when labs inserting HPLC tests and they are talking about superb source etc. You always have to approach it with reserve, I'm not talking about drowning but you have to look at all this with common sense


----------



## Ronin75 (Apr 24, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> Started Anavar a couple weeks ago to go along with my test and Primo that I have been running for a while ... However I put on 5 lbs of water ????? My diet never changes amd I stay lean year round !!!!




Is quite strange ??? personally  I never had retention after used Var even I haven't seen anything like this on guys which I'm training with. Maybe lab was mistaken batch? or label ? lol who knows


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Apr 24, 2018)

I know someone who had primo test as mast from Pharmacom. I'm not saying they're a bad source by any means. However, I've been around the block a lot of times and this guy is calling me a newb when I saw him when he first came on the boards. He also jumped to conclusions. H-AS is a different story. I wouldn't pin their gear even if I got it for free. 


Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronin75 (Apr 24, 2018)

paulweber55 said:


> I know someone who had primo test as mast from Pharmacom. I'm not saying they're a bad source by any means. However, I've been around the block a lot of times and this guy is calling me a newb when I saw him when he first came on the boards. He also jumped to conclusions. H-AS is a different story. I wouldn't pin their gear even if I got it for free.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk




lol sound like war  lol


----------



## Ronin75 (Apr 24, 2018)

paulweber55 said:


> I know someone who had primo test as mast from Pharmacom. I'm not saying they're a bad source by any means. However, I've been around the block a lot of times and this guy is calling me a newb when I saw him when he first came on the boards. He also jumped to conclusions. H-AS is a different story. I wouldn't pin their gear even if I got it for free.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk



sometimes some guys said newb because they have seen not many posts but they don't understand most of guys are more readers and watchers like writers


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Apr 24, 2018)

Ronin75 said:


> sometimes some guys said newb because they have seen not many posts but they don't understand most of guys are more readers and watchers like writers


True. I actually post a lot where I'm more active. I try to share my knowledge where I can and really try to not get into drama. I am here to help. BadGas, sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way. It's nothing personal. 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Apr 24, 2018)

All good man.. I appologize too man. We just recently had a mutiny here ... not too long ago. Bunch posers from some other board came here and tried to take down one of our sponsors... Steal members for some other blog. Still got my feathers ruffled brother.. 

But was sincere if you need help or have questions.. don't hesitate brother.. 



paulweber55 said:


> True. I actually post a lot where I'm more active. I try to share my knowledge where I can and really try to not get into drama. I am here to help. BadGas, sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way. It's nothing personal.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Apr 24, 2018)

To each his own. Thats why I love this board man.. We have a few great sponsors.. and a lot of very good sponsors. You pick. No wrong answer IMO. 

This board has less traffic these days.. but it's tight night. A lot of communicate outside of here and keep in touch.. share experiences without starting flame wars.. but more to make this place better. 

One thing that will never change, I will always support those sponsors that have 'earned' my business. Most people see the H-AS banner and think I'm a rep or get free shit to promote.. which is not the case. We get 10% discount.. With that said tho.. I'll always promote those UGL's and sponsors that have done right by me or people I trust explicitly... 

Again.. welcome.. save the guns and ammo for the coming civil war in this country.. not here.. lol



paulweber55 said:


> I know someone who had primo test as mast from Pharmacom. I'm not saying they're a bad source by any means. However, I've been around the block a lot of times and this guy is calling me a newb when I saw him when he first came on the boards. He also jumped to conclusions. H-AS is a different story. I wouldn't pin their gear even if I got it for free.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronin75 (Apr 25, 2018)

paulweber55 said:


> True. I actually post a lot where I'm more active. I try to share my knowledge where I can and really try to not get into drama. I am here to help. BadGas, sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way. It's nothing personal.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk



I absolutely understand your point of view. Sponsors should sometimes take a more critical look and try to find a golden point, UGL will never be perfect because even pharmaceutical companies made mistakes. Members of the forum also sometimes exaggerate with opinions and shout on each other. Each of us has own right and they must be respected, the most important is to look at the problem critically and solve it


----------

